# 2015 Sentra crank but no start



## Croberts (6 mo ago)

So making progress but not succeeding.
All started stopping at a light and the engine try’s to die. Light turns green hit the gas and no throttle response, was able to limp it into a parking lot where it then dies. Tow it home has zero engine codes cranks but no start, found all coil packs failed no spark. Found bad 10pin condenser in the wiring harness and bad ground to F16 (intake manifold), bypassed the condenser and grounded to frame and I can get the car to start. Now it is throwing a crank sensor code, installed new oem sensor and the car starts no codes but when you turn it off and back on it throws the same code. Does anyone know where ground location F16 goes to? Car also dies when you hit the brake coming out of cruise control. I’m at a loss and need direction, any ideas?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Much of the time Nissan 4-cyl ECM's will blame the crank for what's actually a bad cam sensor. F16 directly grounds all four coils and the A/C Clutch, so it wouldn't surprise me if all of your coils are trashed (3-wire COP's don't tolerate bad grounding very well). F16 is also cross-connected to F9 right underneath it, and F9 grounds the TCM and all three tranny speed sensors, so check that also. You should do a voltage drop test on your main ground cable too. With the engine running, if it reads more than 50 mV between the block and the battery negative post then your whole engine ground has a problem, not just F9/F16. Bad grounds can easily make your control modules see stuff that isn't really there, so you should try to straighten that out first and see if your other issues go away.


----------



## Croberts (6 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> Much of the time Nissan 4-cyl ECM's will blame the crank for what's actually a bad cam sensor. F16 directly grounds all four coils and the A/C Clutch, so it wouldn't surprise me if all of your coils are trashed (3-wire COP's don't tolerate bad grounding very well). F16 is also cross-connected to F9 right underneath it, and F9 grounds the TCM and all three tranny speed sensors, so check that also. You should do a voltage drop test on your main ground cable too. With the engine running, if it reads more than 50 mV between the block and the battery negative post then your whole engine ground has a problem, not just F9/F16. Bad grounds can easily make your control modules see stuff that isn't really there, so you should try to straighten that out first and see if your other issues go away.


So with engine running was reading 3mv on block and 8mv to frame, everything is tight and still getting crank codes P0335 and will intermittently die while driving. Also occasionally throws C1130 code for right rear height circuit out of range, which I read the P code could be causing. Has new oem crank and cam sensors.
Could the Ecu possibly have damage that is not causing any other codes?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Croberts said:


> Could the Ecu possibly have damage that is not causing any other codes?


Doubtful, but like I mentioned earlier, it's very common for the 4-cyl ECM's to blame the wrong sensor. I'd try a cam sensor first before going full monte checking other stuff. 

C1130 isn't a height code, it's the ABS saying it didn't receive an RPM signal from the ECM. That's what we call a "derivative" code, the ECM is going offline momentarily when it throws the P0335 and that makes the ABS react with C1130. So the latter is essentially meaningless, it will clear itself whenever the engine quits acting up.


----------

